# Laxatives and constipation.



## LauLau26 (Nov 3, 2012)

Hey guys, I was just wondering what you do/use to loosen your stools. I have laxatives from my doctor. But they have given me diharrea. I also noticed the di harrea after using the over the counter, senekot. I'm feeling pretty unwell after taking the laxatives. Feeling nauseous, crampy and the nausea is worse when I try go to the toilet. :/ I'd appreciate any replies.


----------



## rudibear (Jul 28, 2012)

Give stool softeners a try. I use them a couple of times a week. All they do is soften the stool. They don't make you go.


----------



## LauLau26 (Nov 3, 2012)

I didn't realise laxatives and stool softeners were two completely different things. Thankyou .


----------



## DanielLindstrom (Mar 16, 2013)

Laxatives can solve constipation but they need to be used properly.


----------



## LauLau26 (Nov 3, 2012)

From my experience of using laxatives(prescribed laxatives) they haven't worked, it works for one or two bowel movements and then I'm severely constipated. I'm at a point now where my ibs symptoms confuse me massively. Dairy used to give me diarrhea, but now it rarely happens and I'm constipated 90% of the time :/.


----------



## pepperidge (Mar 26, 2013)

Milk gives me diarrhea some times and constipation at other times too. I use laxatives as a last resort because they are usually harsh and provide only a few days relief. Sometimes, despite giving great pain, they don't even work. Most doctors would recommend fiber but fiber gives me very bad gas pains and doesn't help. While fiber is meant to help by bulking up the stools, I've read that this can make matters worse by making stools too big to pass. Seems to be the case for me.

Stool softeners - I use Colace which can be bought off Amazon - may be the right thing for you.


----------

